# do you think...



## QuintinsMommy

you are beautiful ?
this is just a question I wonder.lol


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

noooo.
but i think you are :wedding:


----------



## unconditional

i picked no i don't think soooo....


----------



## 112110

I think there should be 100% yes's you are all beautiful <3


----------



## lb

I put other because I _know_ that I am beautiful as a person.

But I just don't see it.


----------



## kattsmiles

No. Promise I'm not fishing for compliments either. :winkwink:

I actually have severe social anxiety steaming from lack of confidence. Idk how to overcome it either without seeking some sort of help. Meh.


----------



## unconditional

kattsmiles said:


> No. Promise I'm not fishing for compliments either. :winkwink:
> 
> I actually have severe social anxiety steaming from lack of confidence. Idk how to overcome it either without seeking some sort of help. Meh.

same over here :hugs:


----------



## kattsmiles

unconditional said:


> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> No. Promise I'm not fishing for compliments either. :winkwink:
> 
> I actually have severe social anxiety steaming from lack of confidence. Idk how to overcome it either without seeking some sort of help. Meh.
> 
> same over here :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:

It's the worst.


----------



## unconditional

kattsmiles said:


> unconditional said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> No. Promise I'm not fishing for compliments either. :winkwink:
> 
> I actually have severe social anxiety steaming from lack of confidence. Idk how to overcome it either without seeking some sort of help. Meh.
> 
> same over here :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> It's the worst.Click to expand...

it really is...:nope:


----------



## amygwen

Definitely not.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I put" I'm okay" cause I think I'm pretty till i leave the house and see other girls/woman :haha:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

QuintinsMommy said:


> I put" I'm okay" cause I think I'm pretty till i leave the house and see other girls/woman :haha:

i LOVE your teeth


----------



## QuintinsMommy

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I put" I'm okay" cause I think I'm pretty till i leave the house and see other girls/woman :haha:
> 
> i LOVE your teethClick to expand...

thanks they cost my mom 5,000$ dollars :haha::haha:


----------



## 10.11.12

No.


----------



## Strawberrymum

i like the way i look. im not stunning and im not disgusting. i just look like me


----------



## hot tea

No. Sometimes I think I am pretty hot, but lately I feel like a blimp. So... No, no, no.


----------



## we can't wait

Not.

I like the person I am on the inside though. :flow:


----------



## x__amour

Not really. :/


----------



## QuintinsMommy

x__amour said:


> Not really. :/

i think you are :thumbup:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

you alll are


----------



## QuintinsMommy

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> you alll are

don't lie to me :nope::cry::haha:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

stfu . your a babe


----------



## Desi's_lost

hot tea said:


> No. Sometimes I think I am pretty hot, but lately I feel like a blimp. So... No, no, no.

I think you're gorgeous. Just so you know. xD

No. I honestly dont. Grew up being put down and ignored so that kinda fucked my self esteem. I also made/was allowed to make the stupid choice at 13 to not get braces cause i thought 'oh i like being different' but now its just one more thing to put myself down about. :nope:


----------



## aidensxmomma

kattsmiles said:


> No. Promise I'm not fishing for compliments either. :winkwink:
> 
> I actually have severe social anxiety steaming from lack of confidence. Idk how to overcome it either without seeking some sort of help. Meh.

I have avoidant personality disorder, which has a lot of similar characteristics to social anxiety, and it really, really sucks. I have 0 confidence in myself around other people.

I voted "other." There are rare days when I do feel really good about myself and I feel beautiful. Unfortunately, most of the time it's not like that, though. :cry:


----------



## M.e.j.b02-17

Ill think im pretty. then leave the house, and see skinny people. or someone with a better nose/mouth etc. I compare myself


----------



## QuintinsMommy

M.e.j.b02-17 said:


> Ill think im pretty. then leave the house, and see skinny people. or someone with a better nose/mouth etc. I compare myself

this is me! 
i leave the house and im like "fuck, I look god damn amazing "
starting seeing skinny, prettier, everything better then me
:haha: then by the end of the day i feel awful about myself


----------



## kattsmiles

aidensxmomma said:


> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> No. Promise I'm not fishing for compliments either. :winkwink:
> 
> I actually have severe social anxiety steaming from lack of confidence. Idk how to overcome it either without seeking some sort of help. Meh.
> 
> I have avoidant personality disorder, which has a lot of similar characteristics to social anxiety, and it really, really sucks. I have 0 confidence in myself around other people.
> 
> I voted "other." There are rare days when I do feel really good about myself and I feel beautiful. Unfortunately, most of the time it's not like that, though. :cry:Click to expand...

I hope you don't mind me asking, but what are the differences between the two?


----------



## missZOEEx

Nup. I probably couldnt even say I like the person I am on the inside sometimes. haha. :)


----------



## Lanna

I answered yes. I believe everyone is beautiful. I see beauty in everyone inside and out.


----------



## EllaAndLyla

QuintinsMommy said:


> I put" I'm okay" cause I think I'm pretty till i leave the house and see other girls/woman :haha:

This is what I do!!! Get ready, feel good, maybe even get a compliment or two off OH, then go out, see other women, then feel insecure and shitty and rush my OH so we can go back home lol.


----------



## annawrigley

I think I'm okay with make-up on, not BEAUTIFUL but not a munter. But I look hideous without and that's what I REALLY look like, right? So I voted the 'i'm not pretty but not ugly one'. Cos I can be both :haha: I'm generally very critical of my appearance and even if I think I look okay I ALWAYS have something to pick on and ALWAYS compare myself to other people :dohh:


----------



## xgem27x

Yeah I do tbh, because I've always been told by people I am, I get a lot of attention from guys, my twins look like me - and well lets face it they are stunning! :haha:

I'm mean I'm not the prettiest person in the world, but to my fiance I am the most beautiful thing he has ever seen, and he tells me this everyday - that is all that matters to me!

But I also see beauty in individuality, personality and confidence! So I don't think you have to be naturally beautiful in appearance, just know who you are, what suits you and own it! It's all about feeling happy in your own skin, not about what others think :thumbup:


----------



## smatheson

^^^^ Very well said!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

I have zero confidence. I mean the days I get up shower fix my hair and make up etc for like 5 seconds I'm like wow I look good! And then idk what happens I guess I just change my mind and I feel hideous. And go down a list of everything that's wrong with me
I wish I could feel good about myself


----------



## lauram_92

i is fuuugly :rofl: what a random question


----------



## bbyno1

I don't think im all that at all.
Im a nice person and thats what matters though:)


----------



## ~RedLily~

I used to be I think but now I'm just boring looking. I've never stood out so don't have enough attention to get an ego boost :haha: So now I don't know I guess I'm ok lol


----------



## Rhio92

Sometimes I think I'm ok, then I look in the mirror and i'm like :sick:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I put yes because I know who I am on the inside ... & to me it shows who I am on the outside. Not everyone may see it or think it, but only I know myself best.


----------



## stephx

No i don't think so, I hate the way I look most of the time :( x


----------



## Desi's_lost

Its always funny to read things like this because of the difference in each individuals perception. I don't think any of the girls on here are ugly or 'plain'.
Yet i still think that of myself. :haha:


----------



## Tanara

_I do think im pretty, The way i see it is there will always be someone prettier than me and someone not as pretty. I think everyone is beautiful, and always keep in mind that one persons idea of beauty isn't another's. You are all amazing and gorgeous!! 

Btw Ladies, your children think you are the most amazing, beautiful person in the world, they love you for who you are and love you unconditionally!! 

Edit: I have to say I'm quite surprised at how many of you answered no... _


----------



## sam_mumtobe

I put I think I'm ok but not ugly, lol sometimes when I put make-up on I'm like "yeah this is alright" then I look in a mirror that's near a window, then I'm like "shit what the hell is wrong with my face!"


----------



## mayb_baby

I'm ok with make up but UGLY without so NO


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://dudelol.com/img/how-girls-think-they-look-without-makeup.jpg


----------



## amygwen

^ LOL love that, Rome.

Some times I'll ask my OH, "Do I look awful without make-up?" And he'll be like, "Wait........... you're not wearing make-up right now?" hahaha! I'm like are you serious?


----------



## Burchy314

I think I am ok. I think that I am average, not like "holy hell shes hott" haha but not "eww shes ugly" lol. Some days I feel like like I look great and others I feel like I look like shit.


----------



## HellBunny

God no, i'm the ugly duckling here!


----------



## bbyno1

OH always jokes about how im HAM (heart attack material) in the mornings coz he knows how contious i am lol. It's only a joke though:haha: he says he prefers me without makeup but i know he can't!


----------



## AriannasMama

meh :shrug: some days I'm ok, I guess.


----------



## sam_mumtobe

Haha I love that, "heart attack material" don't no what you girls are on about don't put yourselves down your all gorgeous


----------



## stephx

Someone must have thought we were all hot once :sex:


----------



## annawrigley

stephx said:


> Someone must have thought we were all hot once :sex:

:rofl:


----------



## emyandpotato

Sometimes I'm like yeah I'm okay and others I think I look repulsive. OH says I'm beautiful but OH is WRONG.


----------



## rileybaby

no, but generally i have a really low self esteem..:wacko:


----------



## airbear

I'm really happy to see this thread. I put no. I've been struggling for most of my life with self-image issues. I've never gone to anyone for help so I don't know if there is anything that could help me over come this. I actually have difficulty making friends and spending time with people because of it. I'm really happy to see I am not alone but I also feel terrible knowing there are other people who feel the way I do because it's honestly awful. In fact I am secretly happy that Elsie looks mostly like my OH because I worried she would look like me and hate herself too. She is absolutely gorgeous and I think one of my biggest goals in parenting is to always let her know how beautiful she is and to make sure she is happy with herself.


----------



## bumpy_j

i don't think i'm my definition of pretty, but i can be other peoples so i put i'm okay. i try not to curse my looks cos i know i could lose them in a hideous car wreck and then i'd be even more bummed


----------



## 10.11.12

I have a date tonight :happydance: so he must see something?


----------



## Bexxx

I think I look awful.
I was pretty hot when I was 15/16, but now, rank.


----------



## Nervousmomtob

AriannasMama said:


> meh :shrug: some days I'm ok, I guess.




QuintinsMommy said:


> https://dudelol.com/img/how-girls-think-they-look-without-makeup.jpg


I stole this and put it on facebook :D I have a friend or two who need to see this lol


----------



## mayb_baby

^^^
:rofl:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Rome! I LOVE rage comics. lolz


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww Desi we finally get to see what your LO looks like :) She's gorgeous xx


----------



## Mii

Im going to have to say no... I mean I dont HATE how I look but I always feel like I could improve.. like I hatee my body, and what I see on a scale, I wish I had longer hair etc?

blah Ima be single forever :p :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

bumpy_j said:


> i don't think i'm my definition of pretty, but i can be other peoples so i put i'm okay. i try not to curse my looks cos i know i could lose them in a hideous car wreck and then i'd be even more bummed

Bumpy_j you need a mirror you're stunning!


----------



## bumpy_j

emyandpotato said:


> bumpy_j said:
> 
> 
> i don't think i'm my definition of pretty, but i can be other peoples so i put i'm okay. i try not to curse my looks cos i know i could lose them in a hideous car wreck and then i'd be even more bummed
> 
> Bumpy_j you need a mirror you're stunning!Click to expand...

AWH thank you! :blush:


----------



## Desi's_lost

~RedLily~ said:


> Aww Desi we finally get to see what your LO looks like :) She's gorgeous xx

Thank you ^^ :happydance:


----------



## vinteenage

Before I had Finn I was much more confident. I always was dressed up (heels 5 days of the week, only skirts and dresses, etc), I also had gorgeous friends.

Since having Finn? I'm not awful. But...I got lazy. I don't always gets fully dressed up like I used to. I don't wear heels as I'm scared I'll trip with him. I just feel very "blah" quite often.


----------



## hot tea

Vinteenage - Heels will make a girl pretty, but they won't make her beautiful. I think you are beautiful. :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

kattsmiles said:


> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> No. Promise I'm not fishing for compliments either. :winkwink:
> 
> I actually have severe social anxiety steaming from lack of confidence. Idk how to overcome it either without seeking some sort of help. Meh.
> 
> I have avoidant personality disorder, which has a lot of similar characteristics to social anxiety, and it really, really sucks. I have 0 confidence in myself around other people.
> 
> I voted "other." There are rare days when I do feel really good about myself and I feel beautiful. Unfortunately, most of the time it's not like that, though. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking, but what are the differences between the two?Click to expand...

This is an explanation of Avoidant Personality Disorder and
https://psychcentral.com/disorders/sx8.htm

Here's an explanation of Social Anxiety
https://psychcentral.com/disorders/sx35.htm

Reading the explanations will probably explain it better than I can. I have a hard time explaining it anyway, because I didn't even know the personality disorder existed until I got diagnosed with it in June. Hopefully the links will help a little. :flower:


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

I've over came alot. 
I've been through alot.

I used to put alot of pressure on myself and I had no self confidence, no self esteem..
I thought nobody liked me etc.

My whole childhood was spent that way until these last couple yrs i've worked very hard to change my self image.

So yes, I proudly am now able to say.. I think I'm beautiful. :)

I feel EVERY women, regaurdless, should feel beautiful. We've got it hard in this world... and it's not deserved.. so if not anything else... we should feel beautiful; at least to ourselves.


----------

